# Swiss Rose Gold



## Bill Baumbeck (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Tanner,

I believe the 'key' to your tarnishing problem is this:  "She has kept it in a light brown leatherette case in her purse."  The case could contain chemicals that would react negatively with copper (which is in the plating).  I believe this may be the source of the tarnishing problem. 

As stated by Berea Hardwoods: 
*18k Swiss Rose Gold*:  This is a very rare and unusual plating.  Copper and gold are combined in such a way that they both plate with their atoms equally mixed together.  The parts to be plated are specially treated before plating and the plating is deposited in a very thick layer.  Not only does this produce a beautiful sumptuous look but is it very durable.  It has been indicated that there are only two companies in the world able to do this plating and that under regular careful use the plating should hold up for several years.  The copper in the alloy can cause Swiss rose gold can tarnish but it's beautiful luster can be brought back by lightly buffing the surface.  A coat of Renaissance Wax will also help protect the plating.

I would suggest that your daughter not carry the pen in a leather or leatherette case.  Swiss rose gold is a beautiful plating but it does require care.

As for John's comment "I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE WARNING' I WOULD HATE THEM BEING SHIPPED FROM U S A AND THEY WERE S..T".  I am going to say this as nicely and in the friendliest manner I can: The only s..t that you might receive comments about products made by people that don't have any experience with the product and/or really don't know what they are talking about. :&gt

Bill Baumbeck
Arizona Silhouette


----------



## Mudder (Jul 9, 2006)

Bill,

Respectfully speaking, and in the friendliest manner that I can muster, I do not think your last paragraph was necessary and as a businessman it does not portray you in a good light to your customers or potential customers.


----------



## rtjw (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bill Baumbeck_
> <br />
> As for John's comment "I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE WARNING' I WOULD HATE THEM BEING SHIPPED FROM U S A AND THEY WERE S..T".  I am going to say this as nicely and in the friendliest manner I can: The only s..t that you might receive comments about products made by people that don't have any experience with the product and/or really don't know what they are talking about. :&gt
> 
> ...



I also have to agree. I think this was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Mudder,

When I wrote that last paragraph I suspected that I might be stepping on a few toes and its content might draw a negative reaction.  However, I prefaced my statement that it was being made in a friendly manner and that was and still is its intent. 

There are a few members in this forum who, for one reason or another, take great pleasure in 'product bashing' without having direct (hands-on) knowledge of the product.  I have seen many, many instances of this in the two years that I have been a member of the IAP.  A lot of these perceived problems could be rectified by calling the supplier directly and/or by reading the instructions.

If my opinions affect my business so be it.  I am honest and direct with my customers and if someone doesn't like that approach then they need to contact another supplier.  

"You'll never make a difference in this world if you are afraid of offending someone."

Bill Baumbeck
Arizona Silhouette


----------



## Mudder (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bill Baumbeck_
> <br />Hi Mudder,
> 
> When I wrote that last paragraph I suspected that I might be stepping on a few toes and its content might draw a negative reaction.  However, I prefaced my statement that it was being made in a friendly manner and that was and still is its intent.
> ...



Bill,

I agree that product bashing happens on this and many other forums. Many times it is unjust, misdirected, or could be rectified with a read of the instructions or a call to the vendor. This is not my point. I am simply saying that your comment might have been even more effective had you left out the last paragraph. You might think of it as being honest and direct and that is well and good. Others might not see it that way at all. 

I have purchased from you many times and thus far I have been treated well and have not had any problems. I would however like to think that if I did have a problem with an order or a product that you sell I could call you and not be told that I didnâ€™t know what I was talking about. I may not have been turning as long as you have Bill, but I assure you I am no idiot.


----------

